# Support Browns Canyon National Monument!



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Please show your support for designation of Browns Canyon National Monument by hash-tagging #‎BrownsCanyon‬ and #‎MonumentsMatter‬
on Twitter, Instagram and Facebook today! We're drumming up support to keep the pressure on for this important designation. You can also go to the AW FB page and share the photo below with the hashtags for the same desired effect. Thanks!
https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/monumentsmatter?source=feed_text&story_id=10153041097771252


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Bump. Thank you Evan.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

*Aron Ralston Headlines Friends of Browns Canyon Fundraiser
*
Groundbreaking Adventurer, Author of “Between a Rock and a Hard Place,” and Subject of the Major Motion-Picture “127 Hours”

Media Contact: Keith Baker, Executive Director, Friends of Browns Canyon: 719.966.5074, email: [email protected]

Buena Vista, CO (19 January 2015) — Famed Colorado adventurer Aron Ralston headlines Friends of Browns Canyon’s fundraiser at the Salida SteamPlant Theater on Friday, February 6, 2015. Doors will open at 6p and the show will begin at 7p.

Aron is waiving his appearance fees, and is donating his time and 100% of the evening’s proceeds from book and DVD sales to Friends of Browns Canyon.

Aron is best known for the April, 2003 hiking accident in Utah’s Blue John Canyon that led to him amputating his own right hand, rappelling down a 65-foot rock face and hiking out to find treatment.

His book “Between a Rock and a Hard Place” and the feature film “127 Hours” chronicle these events. “127 Hours” starred James Franco as Aron and was nominated for six Academy Awards®, including Best Picture and Best Actor.

Aron spent much of his youth in Denver, graduated from Cherry Creek High School, and graduated from Carnegie Mellon University with degrees in mechanical engineering and French, and a minor in piano. He worked as an engineer for Intel in Phoenix before returning to Colorado in 2002 to pursue a life of outdoor adventure.

He completed his goal of summiting all of Colorado’s fourteeners solo, in winter, in 2005.

Not as well known is the fact that Aron worked as a raft guide for Independent Whitewater in Chaffee County during the summer of 1995 and made many trips down Browns Canyon.

Tickets are $25 each and are available at The Trailhead in Buena Vista, Salida Mountain Sports, and at the door. 

***
Friends of Browns Canyon is a non-profit grassroots organization dedicated to protecting and preserving a gorgeous stretch of public land on the Arkansas River known as Browns Canyon. Friends of Browns Canyon, Colorado â€“ Browns Canyon National Monument


----------

